# Habanos Box Splits



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Fellow Habanophiles:

There was a great thread a few weeks back, which queried the idea of enabling open box splits in the Habanos Forum, for the purpose of communally acquiring Havana cigars. This is a GREAT way to dip one's toe into the waters of Habanos and a method in which I have long participated. In fact, my very first box split of any kind was for 10 boxes of hand-selected Habanos, conducted by one of our all-time, most-esteemed brethren.

The split, which I reference, was conducted exclusively via PM. I was contacted, rather out-of-the-blue, by this gentleman-among-gentlemen and asked if I would like to participate. Of course, I was overwhelmed with honor and gratitude for even having been thought of by such a BOTL. I received my sticks, kept my mouth shut and, last night, enjoyed the bliss of the very last one!

This brings us to the topic of publicly held splits. After MUCH discussion and contemplation among the moderator team, we've determined that it's best to keep these activities as they are. We find it neither wise, nor expedient to sanction box splits openly. The two main reasons are: 1) To 'out' a vendor on the largest tobacco hobbyist forum on the internet would be potentially destructive for that vendor and thereby compromise our access to our beloved Havanas. In the same vein, to call attention to an individual member conducting such a split, again, on the most public and popular - US based tobacco hobbyist forum - could and likely would garner very unwanted attention to that member. 2) As a privately-held, US entity - it is certainly not in the best interest of Puff to endorse such activity. It could, quite literally, place us all under a scrutiny not worth the risk.

To be clear, Puff has recently enabled multi-recipient Private Messaging. This means that individual members wishing to contact multiple other members, in order to effort something like a box split has now been made infinitely simpler. We who frequent the Habanos Forum on Puff are more than well aware of our fellows. It's now easier than ever to contact those we feel might be most interested in participating in whatever activity we feel - through knowing them - might most interest them. This just might include a box split. Members of Puff Staff are not able to access the Private Messages of other members, so whatever those members might initiate via Private Message, remains their exclusive province.

Hopefully I've made myself perfectly clear on this issue and concerned members will understand the appropriate manner in which to proceed with their desires and activities.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for the upfront announcement declaring the policy. Some may not like the decision, but at least now it is as clear as those infamous box tops.

As always, you sir are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Discretion never hurt anyone. Thanks Don.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds fair for all involved Don. Thanks for all you do for us !


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Don, you guys run a tight ship.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

Laynard said:


> it is as clear as those infamous box tops.


To be fair, those infamous box tops don't seem to be very clear of their contents, considering how many people gets taken by 'em.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Crystal clear! I recently collaborated with some other trusted BOTLs in this manner and it was pretty simple and worked out well for everyone.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, it is good to have a written policy. I'm only recently eligible to access this subforum so I am not super aware if how things work here but it's good to know how I would have to go about trying some if I wanted to


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

This should be a sticky


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Good policy, but is is a shame there is no "work around" as many noobs could benefit from such things.....Seams to me a
general post of 
"Who would be interested in splitting some current production CoRo's"
1.
2.
3.
4.
With no mention of vendor or any other details, is no much different than PIF or MAW.

I am not looking to change the rules, just pointing out that there really isn't much of a difference.
In the beginning there would be a push to do this, but it would subside as it does on other boards.
Carry On!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Good policy, but is is a shame there is no "work around" as many noobs could benefit from such things.....Seams to me a
> general post of
> "Who would be interested in splitting some current production CoRo's"
> 1.
> ...


This occurred to me as well.
How would your fellow scofflaws even suspect which member might be interested in such abhorrent activity unless there exists such a post?
We already have the MAW. This doesn't seem any different to me.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Good policy, but is is a shame there is no "work around" as many noobs could benefit from such things.....Seams to me a
> general post of
> "Who would be interested in splitting some current production CoRo's"
> 1. *tnlawyer*
> ...


:banana:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing. I was part of a split, and would have no way of knowing where the botl bought the cigars unless he chose to share that info. I don't care because I have some connections. Just feel bad for the new newbs who were like me, and didn't really know where to go to get them. WIth all the discussion of fakes, if you're new then it's kinda a bummer.. Nobody wants to just pm a bunch of people asking where to get them. I would feel like I am back in high school looking for grass lol


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

To the mods....
Didn't want to reopen a can of worms...feel free to delete or edit as you see fit


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

10/4 good buddy! Frankly, it's just more fun on the downlow anyhow :biggrin:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Agree with Al on this not like it hard to find a vendor these days 
But not my forum so I will play by the rules


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> Good policy, but is is a shame there is no "work around" as many noobs could benefit from such things.....Seams to me a
> general post of
> "Who would be interested in splitting some current production CoRo's"
> 1.
> ...


As a Noob I would love something like this but listing the names along with the original post(er) calls attention to those individuals which was one of the biggest reasons they gave for going in this direction and I respect that and agree we shouldn't be putting it out there on a public forum.

The goal is to provide a connection for Noob to be able to sample, meet people and learn more about our hobby and the person doing the split to find participants to help with the cause - in this case the split.

Without changing anything, couldn't the person just post under the Split section something like "Lancero" or anything generic that would cause an interested party to PM them to question it and then it can all be handled off board ? I think most members after 90 days and 100 posts would understand that seeing a "Liga FFP" post means just that and a generic "robusto" or "small sticks" or whatever you want to use - most likely wink, wink means CC's and PM for more info.

I've never bought CC's nor done a box split so I may be missing something here and apologies if this is way off base. Just my 2 cents and not trying to cause any problems.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Fellow Habanophiles:
> 
> There was a great thread a few weeks back, which queried the idea of enabling open box splits in the Habanos Forum, for the purpose of communally acquiring Havana cigars. This is a GREAT way to dip one's toe into the waters of Habanos and a method in which I have long participated. In fact, my very first box split of any kind was for 10 boxes of hand-selected Habanos, conducted by one of our all-time, most-esteemed brethren.
> 
> ...


Firstly I have to commend the moderator team for continuing to keep a policy straight and doing a wonderful job.

In accordance with your policy not to sanction box splits openly I have thought of a way around it. Although PMs do the job fine it can be tiresome actively looking for individuals who would be willing to split a particular stick or marca. Thus I propose to create a invisible-invite only section of the forums for the purpose of buying, selling, trading, or splitting CC. However I feel the membership should be highly exclusive. For example maybe instead of 90 days and 100 posts it should be 1 year and 1000 posts. Better yet I think it should have a requirement of at least a year and however many posts AND a trade with a mod involving legitimate CC. The reason I think a trade should be in order is that the Feds cannot legally send CC. So that would help weed out Feds and people looking to scam others.

If this is by any means offensive or breaking the rules. Please disregard this post and delete it. 
Thanks again for allowing us to have such a wonderful community!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Good policy, but is is a shame there is no "work around" as many noobs could benefit from such things.....Seams to me a
> general post of
> "Who would be interested in splitting some current production CoRo's"
> 1.
> ...


Well, Al, we did consider this. I really don't have a problem if someone were to throw up a post like this, providing it's kept SUPER generic! All it could 'legally' contain would be an announcement that the member was wanting to run a split and how many available slots there are. Anything beyond that becomes problematic and it would be really tough to police. That's why we decided against it. Again, if it's kept SUPER DUPER GENERIC, I'm not gonna whack anyone. However, the first time it steps even a tintsy weentsy bit over the line, it's dead for everyone. Any reference to what cigars, where they might come from, or anything else, MUST remain STRICTLY verboten. Example:

_Hey, I'm doing a split and there are 5 slots available. PM if interested.
1
2
3
4
5_

DONE! Anything more than that... :nono:



asmartbull said:


> To the mods....
> Didn't want to reopen a can of worms...feel free to delete or edit as you see fit


It's a discussion forum, Al.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for making the rules double-clear! :amen:

I think this is kind of those 'nuff said situations? Puff has quite clearly decided not sanction *open *CC splits as it is against US policy. We have *private messaging* available which is, indeed, private and can be sent out as *group messages*. I don't see a problem anywhere here. Pathways have been and still are available to those who seek, probably now more than ever...



CeeGar said:


> Discretion never hurt anyone. Thanks Don.


Couldn't agree more:nod:

Edit (after reading Don's post below): Kind of what I was thinking in general. Makes sense again, that nothing *openly* occurs on the forum. Good sense!



maverickmage said:


> Oh they will know. They will know.


lol, I do believe this to be truth.

They know. 
They know.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

The thing is, as a relative newbie to the whole CC world, the environment is very... restrictive. The way it is now, it kinda feels like this...

-=cue Gregorian chant=-
Welcome young initiate to the inner sanctum of the CC mystery
where the hidden knowledge will be open to you and you may
now freely speak of this most sacred of topics.

-----Great! Well I did have some question about where I can buy
-----some of these forbidden fruits to tr-

Hush! We do not speak nor reveal the source of our mystery! You are
yet far to young and noobish to ask such questions. Wait til you have
risen in the rank of post and time and it shall be revealed to you.

-----Uhh... okay. Then how about a split so I can at least tast-

Thou shall not ask for a split. Wait and it shall come to thee.
You must believe. You must believe that if you wait long enough that
one of the great Brothers of our Order of the Leaf will notice your meager
and pathetic existence and bring you into their inner circle.

-----But how would they know I desire it?

Oh they will know. They will know.

EDIT: Saw Herf N Turf's post on super generic posting afterwards. Not too bad and very doable. Writing this in a story format takes way too long lol.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

madmarvcr said:


> This should be a sticky


As requested.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Don, how are you? So to be clear a generic box split thread would look something like this?

Thread title:BOX SPLIT 

Anyone interested in doing a split, contact me through PM only if interested. 
Thanks

It was mentioned in the original "cc box split thread" that splits and sources are done and shared openly on other forums and it made the community stronger.Alought I think box splits are a cool idea, I would have to say that I disagree with that. If anything it invites scrutiny from outside sources and attracts hundreds if not thousands of people just trolling for a source. 

What makes PUFF a close community is these types of things are done and shared privately with people.People you have gotten to know through posts, buying, selling, trades, PMs etc. We are able to use are discretion when sharing information with other people here.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm just chiming in because I'm fairly certain it was my thread that caught the attention of everyone. But I was pretty clear in the beginning and shortly before it was shut down that I would not publicly share under any circumstances where I purchased anything. I had only one person in PM (their first one to me) ask my source and I chose not to deal with them for that reason. Everyone else waited until the everything had arrived safely to them if they asked at all. Anonymity was a blessing in my thread because most people chose to just PM me and not post anything which I think was a good move. From the PM box I asked everyone participating to please use email from then on to prevent any issues here at Puff. 

The thread took on a life of its own and kind of self destructed with little argument on the actual notion of a box split itself. 

My idea for the box split was because myself and other people not necessarily with much too much experience or money might not have the ability to cold contact someone they've never met and ask them to split a box. I actually did contact other members about CC's in general in the past, not about where to get and not until I was over the 100 posts but not one person even replied. So how would I have at that point even been able to get involved in anything.

I'm not trying anyone to change a rule, I'm sorry if I broke any. I just believe that it's very difficult for people to get whole information with not much experience and that the kind of thread or topic that I started was beneficial to people that couldn't get anywhere on their own. Sure there are hints at things here and there but it can become expensive for those trying out new things a box at a time to find out they've gotten taken for a ride. I found my source luckily but others aren't as lucky.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

And I hate to say this because I don't really want to be reprimanded but I have to speak my mind at this point. I don't really feel much brotherhood here. I have met some very nice people and I have met some really unfriendly ones. Sadly the unfriendly ones far outweigh the friendly ones. Brotherhood, fraternity or whatever you want to call it is more or less not happening with few exceptions here. Certain topics are taboo and anyone that asks about them gets hammered. If you ask in PM or email you get hammered with "why are you asking me this?" or something to this affect. I only say this because it happened to me. Some members have been here for what seems like forever and that's awesome! Some members seem to fizzle and fade and I think it's because when someone asks a question that others feel has been asked a million times they pounce and attack or are just rude. I have searched for topics and found nothing on occasion. Sometimes the topic that I searched was worded differently than I searched for or maybe I had no idea of lingo that was necessary to find my answer. It's uncool to pounce in that situation. Post a link with the needed information or don't post anything.

That destroys brotherhood in forums and I honestly feel rules making it nearly impossible for new guys to ask questions and making them gunshy to even ask. Maybe it's felt that they need to earn their stripes and put in their time and they'll find what they need when the time is right. Or maybe they'll leave and find it somewhere that it's not as guarded. or maybe they'll spend hundreds of dollars buying from disreputable vendors when someone could have just as easily helped them out.

But no one knows you're looking unless you say you are. PM's and under the cover of darkness and secrecy is no way to do it.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> And I hate to say this because I don't really want to be reprimanded but I have to speak my mind at this point. I don't really feel much brotherhood here. I have met some very nice people and I have met some really unfriendly ones. Sadly the unfriendly ones far outweigh the friendly ones. Brotherhood, fraternity or whatever you want to call it is more or less not happening with few exceptions here. Certain topics are taboo and anyone that asks about them gets hammered. If you ask in PM or email you get hammered with "why are you asking me this?" or something to this affect. I only say this because it happened to me. Some members have been here for what seems like forever and that's awesome! Some members seem to fizzle and fade and I think it's because when someone asks a question that others feel has been asked a million times they pounce and attack or are just rude. I have searched for topics and found nothing on occasion. Sometimes the topic that I searched was worded differently than I searched for or maybe I had no idea of lingo that was necessary to find my answer. It's uncool to pounce in that situation. Post a link with the needed information or don't post anything.
> 
> That destroys brotherhood in forums and I honestly feel rules making it nearly impossible for new guys to ask questions and making them gunshy to even ask. Maybe it's felt that they need to earn their stripes and put in their time and they'll find what they need when the time is right. Or maybe they'll leave and find it somewhere that it's not as guarded. or maybe they'll spend hundreds of dollars buying from disreputable vendors when someone could have just as easily helped them out.
> 
> ...


There are indeed a couple of guys here (you know who you are) that love to pounce and say "hey idiot use the search function" or "can't you read the farkin rules". They seem to get their jollies that way and it's always the same handful. My advice is to ignore them and continue posting. These assholes exist on every forum, but this is a fairly good forum IMO and the good guys far outnumber the assholes.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The invisible man said:


> It was mentioned in the original "cc box split thread" that splits and sources are done and shared openly on other forums and it made the community stronger.Alought I think box splits are a cool idea, I would have to say that I disagree with that. If anything it invites scrutiny from outside sources and attracts hundreds if not thousands of people just trolling for a source.
> 
> What makes PUFF a close community is these types of things are done and shared privately with people.People you have gotten to know through posts, buying, selling, trades, PMs etc. We are able to use are discretion when sharing information with other people here.


Ding ding ding...Tell him what he's won Johnny! I think this is a great post.

Every one of us here started with 0 posts, 10 RG, and 0 traderfeedback. One of the best things about Puff is that you can make it whatever you want it to be. It can be a place you visit from time to time for information, it can be a place to shoot the breeze about cigars, it can be a place to make friends you meet in person, etc. etc. but YOU get to choose your own adventure and there is a measure of time and effort required to develop relationships and connections. Just because you posted 100 times and waited 90 days doesn't make you a part of a community, and to do certain things in open forum and allow those who behave as wallflowers (which they have every right to do) to enjoy the same opportunities and benefits as those who talk, pm, VM, and build relationships with one another is pretty weak IMO. If you want the thrill of the game you need to get your ass down from the bleachers because all these things shouldn't just be handed to someone for waiting 90 days and posting 100 times. Please bear in mind I mean no disrepect to those who choose to be less active- you're contributions are valued when you decide to make them, but lets not cheapen the place up by letting every Tom, Dick, and Harry on the interwebs stroll in and start thinking of Puff exclusively with a consumerist mentality. We should not be asking "What can Puff do for me?", but g'damnit "What can I do for Puff!?" <battlehymnoftherepublicplaysloudly> :biggrin: :flame: :usa:


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

No disagreement with much of that Tobias. But some people are wallflowers. Some people for whatever reason have been denied access to information when it was requested in private. Some people only have a few short windows in time where posting and searching are possible. They might only reach 100 posts of there own after several months or even over a year. I myself only have time to post because I have access to multiple access points throughout my day, but some are not as lucky as I am. 

I've known that Cohiba cigars existed for a long time. I haven't always known how to get them or if I'd like them. Buying 25 cigars at >$300 is not something I want to do without some prior experience. Maybe buying 3-5 of them at $15 a piece works better. But how would one know how to do it and not get burned, that to me was what took me so long in the first place. I don't want my money lost or stolen just because I'm trying to do something illegal...


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the decision is the correct one. In the past as someone who was part of a ongoing monthly box split on a different forum the few "newbies" in the group either didn't follow through or didn't make a long term commitment. That or they complained about the sticks etc etc etc. The split had endless problems and was dropped rather quickly. Luckily it was picked up again by a FOG via private pm with half of the members and zero problems. The group went on for a few years without a single hitch.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> There are indeed a couple of guys here (you know who you are) that love to pounce and say "hey idiot use the search function" or "can't you read the farkin rules".
> 
> Stop looking at me, I haven't done that in months! :kev:
> 
> Ps Don't ask me about that emoticon, I've always wanted to use it but have never found the appropriate place, and still haven't.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think anyone who visits this side of the forum regularly and not in passing knows the deal and will abide by the rules


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> tnlawyer said:
> 
> 
> > There are indeed a couple of guys here (you know who you are) that love to pounce and say "hey idiot use the search function" or "can't you read the farkin rules".
> ...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

@pmr1010, I get where you are coming from. Tobias put it very well. It takes some effort to establish some trust within a community such as this. Especially when you are dealing with something that is illegal. Let me say that again...it's *illegal*, Lol.

Much of the mystique surrounding the prospect of attaining cuban cigars is gone now, what with the interwebs and all. It's not too difficult to come to some conclusions where vendors are concerned. I can tell you, it is unsettling when I receive PM's from people that I have never had any interaction with, asking for vendor info.

Point being, you don't need Puff or anyone here really to get to the ultimate goal. But...if you want to have possibly a smoother journey with a bit of confidence in what you are doing, get to know some of the folks that have been kicking around here for a while. We don't bite.

And as far as box splits go, I would personally rather have it done entirely in private. I'm not comfortable with even vague threads or posts. Not because I want to discourage anyone, rather I just want to protect this forum and the rules that have been established.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been reading for three pages waiting for someone to say...the first rule to cc club is there is no cc club

sorry...had to...carry on


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

This has been a rather interesting discussion. However, if you are looking to build consensus, it doesn't appear as though you will. If I may "chime" in....The rules governing this side of Puff can be intimidating. I have been around about a year, and here for maybe 8 months. I have met some great BOTL. To that end, I would still feel uncomfortable PM someone and inquiring about a box split, as much as I would be all in to do it on a frequent basis. Until I saw this thread, I've never considered PMing someone and asking to split a box. With that said, if done discretly, I think it would be great. If we are here to truly form a "brotherhood", educate and interact this is a great way. Ultimately, however, there are risks involved. And to be honest, I'm not certain that I would want to organize a box split so perhaps my motivation is selfish.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

maverickmage said:


> The thing is, as a relative newbie to the whole CC world, the environment is very... restrictive. The way it is now, it kinda feels like this...
> 
> -=cue Gregorian chant=-
> Welcome young initiate to the inner sanctum of the CC mystery
> ...


This is how I feel. I want to get involved, but I am relatively new here, don't want to do something I shouldn't, don't want to ask the wrong questions, but have no idea how to get started.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Rarely is it that anyone is chastised in the Habanos forum for reading. 
I usually piss people off, but I don't think I've done so much in the CC Section.
I've followed this route:

Habanos Forum Guide:
Access to Habanos Forum Does Not Give You "The Keys to The Kingdom"
*Read *ALL Stickies first.
Then *Read *through some threads that sprang from questions from other beginners.
Keep up with *Reading *some other long-running threads as well.
Become familiar with some Habanos. No need to smoke, just *Read*. 
Know common names, be familiar with what is recommended to try, *Read *all about it.
By this point in time, you should have come upon numerous suggested resources to *Read *through.
Okay, now *Re-Read* the Stickies.
Habanos Forum Intro Complete, but the Journey will last a Lifetime.

This is round 2 for everybody. We've all been n00bs to Puff at one time, but entering Habanos is a bit different.
Where it is okay to make mistakes as a n00b to Puff, Habanos Forum is less forgiving, and rightly so. The word "illegal" has been mentioned.
Would anyone feel like it would make sense to put up a "Pounder-Split for Dank Cali Grass" thread up, or ask for someone's "Coke source" online?

If you have questions about anything you *Read*, ask someone you are on *good terms* with about it in a PM.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

And therein lies the problem... Newer members like myself aren't on good enough terms with longstanding members yet, so asking someone for advice on how to acquire these proves very difficult and awkward.

I for one am not about to pm someone and I doubt any older members are gonna pm a new member out of the blue and be like "hey, wanna get in on this box split?"


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

anthony d said:


> And therein lies the problem... Newer members like myself aren't on good enough terms with longstanding members yet, so asking someone for advice on how to acquire these proves very difficult and awkward.
> 
> I for one am not about to pm someone and I doubt any older members are gonna pm a new member out of the blue and be like "hey, wanna get in on this box split?"


Point taken. However, is that the plight of the uninitiated member, or the forum at large? Who's responsibility is it to go out and harvest relationships, make friends, get to know BOTL and engage in discussion. In this age of, "I don't talk, I text", we've gotten further and further from the true value of relationship building. All business is based on relationships, at least at the highest levels. Puff is pretty old-school and the Habanos Forum is pretty "ancient school". The folks here still value relationships and the ones who can REALLY help you adamantly demand it.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Just putting it out there, but establishing yourself at Puff is not difficult. Honestly just put yourself out there and don't be scared to post and interact with forum members. If people give you crap for being who you are, just ignore them, that's part of the initiation. Cultivate relationships with BOTLs and sooner rather than later you'll be one of the boys. Then Cuba is your oyster. :flypig:


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Understood completely... Thanks!


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm interested in the Pounder-Split for Dank Cali Grass and if it's not too much trouble I would LOVE your source for cocaine. Mine just got put away for a little while so if you could hook me up that would be AMAZING!


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/297203-why-sources-such-secret.html

This post, pulled directly from a sticky, best covers the issue of sources. I'm a noob and listening to this post was enough to get the answers I needed.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright, I understand naming sources is bad. I haven't done it and it was pretty clear in my own thread as to why I wouldn't do it. It is clear from the sticky linked above, but that wasn't done.

I'm not really trying to beat a dead horse with this part of it. I just am confused as to why this is the thing that has been most discussed when honestly it had zero part of my own box split thread. 

And I agree with Anthony D, I would not after having been here and posted and read cold contact someone about splitting a box of cigars or their source. Most reputable people wouldn't. The one time I PM'd someone about a source it was someone that I considered knowledgeable about this topic and simply asked if he had any info on wrong doing on the part of a vendor. He responded and that was that. Most people will be gun-shy about PM'ing someone about this topic I believe ESPECIALLY after reading this thread.

The main reason is because it's illegal in the USA to buy these cigars.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> I'm interested in the Pounder-Split for Dank Cali Grass and if it's not too much trouble I would LOVE your source for cocaine. Mine just got put away for a little while so if you could hook me up that would be AMAZING!


Lucky you my friend just mowed his lawn, and sent me some of those fresh Golden State trimmings; hope you don't mind some dog turds in the mix, he doesn't scoop his yard often. 
Oh, and I buy my Coca-Cola at BJs, by the case, Mexican-stye, in bottles.

That'll be $9,000 PP F&F please. :hat:

If you'll just post your addy here, I'll get that shipped right out to you and reply w/ Tracking :laugh:

dammit, we should've done this via PM.:tsk:


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I sense another sticky in the making. 

All joking aside, my address is as follows:

Hey wait, others can read this too can't they?


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

It's funny (and sad) that the way things are going ... Marijuana will likely be legal at the federal level before the Cuban embargo is lifted.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

anthony d said:


> And therein lies the problem... Newer members like myself aren't on good enough terms with longstanding members yet, so asking someone for advice on how to acquire these proves very difficult and awkward.
> 
> I for one am not about to pm someone and I doubt any older members are gonna pm a new member out of the blue and be like "hey, wanna get in on this box split?"


It is a bit of a catch-22. 
I'm interested in splitting a cuban box
But I can't tell you that I'm interested in splitting one.
You don't mind splitting with me
but you don't know that I'm interested in splitting a box
because I can't tell you that I'm interested in splitting
so you don't contact me for splitting a box. 
In the end,
there are no cubans in my box. :frown:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I came here in 2009 not knowing a soul and having never smoked a cuban cigar. For the most part, the rules were no different here then. 5 years later, I am now usually out of "extra" cash and for some reason have an over abundance of coolers that have never seen a cube of ice in them. Nothing was handed out before its time. I was asked to be patient and educate myself. Once I got to know some of the members here the education wouldn't stop. As bad as I would like it to stop sometimes it still just keeps on coming.
I am very grateful to have met some who frequent these boards. Most only through emails, PMs and an occasional phone conversation. As I said....I knew no one here before I made my foot print.
Be careful what you wish for. You may end up having more friends than you thought possible.
It all takes time. If you're looking for the instant gratification club and want it all right now....GL.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

tnlawyer said:


> ...the good guys far outnumber the assholes.


True. Idiots are everywhere if you look around- your job, your neighborhood, and your cigar forum. There are GREAT people on this board. Focus on them and try to interact with them. The idiots...just ignore them.



Tobias Lutz said:


> Every one of us here started with 0 posts, 10 RG, and 0 traderfeedback. One of the best things about Puff is that you can make it whatever you want it to be. It can be a place you visit from time to time for information, it can be a place to shoot the breeze about cigars, it can be a place to make friends you meet in person, etc. etc. but YOU get to choose your own adventure and there is a measure of time and effort required to develop relationships and connections. Just because you posted 100 times and waited 90 days doesn't make you a part of a community, and to do certain things in open forum and allow those who behave as wallflowers (which they have every right to do) to enjoy the same opportunities and benefits as those who talk, pm, VM, and build relationships with one another is pretty weak IMO. If you want the thrill of the game you need to get your ass down from the bleachers because all these things shouldn't just be handed to someone for waiting 90 days and posting 100 times. Please bear in mind I mean no disrepect to those who choose to be less active- you're contributions are valued when you decide to make them, but lets not cheapen the place up by letting every Tom, Dick, and Harry on the interwebs stroll in and start thinking of Puff exclusively with a consumerist mentality. We should not be asking "What can Puff do for me?", but g'damnit "What can I do for Puff!?" <battlehymnoftherepublicplaysloudly> :biggrin: :flame: :usa:


I agree with this 100 percent. I'm not super active on Puff because I'm involved with a lot of things and just dont have as much time as I'd like. Also, I have relationships with people here that range from a comfort level of I could PM and ask them a general question to I could PM and ask them anything. Those I can ask anything I'm grateful for the relationship and those that I dont have much of a relationship with...they dont owe me anything. So Tobias may have an excellent connection with "John Doe" (hope thats no ones handle) and all of John Doe's info...but I haven't built anything with John Doe (and may never-people arent friends with everyone in "real life" either) , so I'm not entitled to it.



CeeGar said:


> [MENTION=35189] Especially when you are dealing with something that is illegal. Let me say that again...it's *illegal*,


I think people forget this! This example has been used, but let me use it again. Would you walk up to total strangers and ask them where do you buy your cocaine at? If you did, the person would look at you like what the hell.



anthony d said:


> I for one am not about to pm someone and I doubt any older members are gonna pm a new member out of the blue and be like "hey, wanna get in on this box split?"


anthony d-you'd be surprised. I promise if you hang around and contribute (whether that be 200 posts a year or 3,000) and get to know people, you'll get the information. It just takes time. Some FOGs may be dying to help you, they just want to feel comfortable doing so, and be able to trust you first. I understand your frustration, because we ALL started there.

Also, (NOT aiming this at you anthonyd) people dont want to feel used. They want the friendship to be genuine. They dont want to feel like you're talking to them as means to an end...a source.



Perfecto Dave said:


> I came here in 2009 not knowing a soul and having never smoked a cuban cigar. For the most part, the rules were no different here then. 5 years later, I am now usually out of "extra" cash and for some reason have an over abundance of coolers that have never seen a cube of ice in them. Nothing was handed out before its time. I was asked to be patient and educate myself. Once I got to know some of the members here the education wouldn't stop. As bad as I would like it to stop sometimes it still just keeps on coming.
> I am very grateful to have met some who frequent these boards. Most only through emails, PMs and an occasional phone conversation. As I said....I knew no one here before I made my foot print.
> Be careful what you wish for. You may end up having more friends than you thought possible.
> It all takes time. If you're looking for the instant gratification club and want it all right now....GL.


Well said!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Very well said. 
From mod to noob every post here is of great importance this alone proves a "community exists". Assholes or great guys/gals everyone has their place. To all the noobs looking to acquire but are unsure, trust me put yourself out there and get to know some of these great people, say within 50 miles of where you are and you'd be amazed at what friendships and knowledge are to be gained. Dude this is the eharmony of cigars hahahahaha.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Soooo is this were I post my split


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Soooo is this were I post my split


I'll share with ya.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> I'll share with ya.


I'm in just let me know were to send the $


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

@BlueDevil07
I believe he's talking about one of these:


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> @BlueDevil07
> I believe he's talking about one of these:


If that's the case, I won't be sharing. :lol:


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm in but only if the participant count is low.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Box splits...!?! What a novel idea...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This will happen soon
:rotfl:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I will pop the split cherry 

got three up

Pm are good


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

thebigk said:


> I will pop the split cherry
> 
> got three up
> 
> Pm are good


 One more to go


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

thebigk said:


> One more to go


Pardon me but what are you splitting? (tldr)


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Pardon me but what are you splitting? (tldr)


 Some SHORT smokes


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wasn't this a thread about NOT announcing box splits?


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> Wasn't this a thread about NOT announcing box splits?


I actually just started reading this from page one. My sincere apologies, Ive been very busy, was trying to get through things quickly and did not realize this threads importance.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm just busting chops. I'm not even sure if anyone was serious about a split, I just thought it was funny in this particular thread. I'm still waiting for my shipment of Dank Cali Grass and primo Peruvian Flake.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Having box splits being announced on the forum is dancing the line of the no selling CCs as well. Although I will say this... I was an active member of a paintball forum that had a no selling rule. I sold more things on that forum than any other method because it's easy to "drop hints" while not breaking any rules in the forum at large.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> @BlueDevil07
> I believe he's talking about one of these:


Hmmm, nice


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

lets see how many are from another forum :usa2:

TWO WEEKS !!!


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Editing my post: 

After browsing a bit it seems this discussion is still ongoing, but as someone new I really don't think it is a good idea to advertise (or post) about box splits and such in a public forum where the membership isn't invite only. When you post in a thread, with or without details you are attaching your name to something in a very permanent and public format. Whether or not details are included, if things go south for any reason your name is on a list and you can't take it back. 

I work in IT and I've had training in cyber awareness and the posting of PII (personally identifiable information) and I would advise against threads like the ones being discussed. I nearly had a private Facebook post that lacked details cost me my current job because somehow the gist got back to my employer and when a spot on this contract came up there were people in the company who didn't want to rehire me. Fortunately, I had some friends and co-workers who had my back since I've always been a professional and hardworker and they did me a solid, but I'd just caution everyone to be smart.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SeanTheEvans said:


> @BlueDevil07
> I believe he's talking about one of these:


:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::dude::dude::dude:


----------

